# neglected bunny for rehoming



## littleboo (Dec 19, 2005)

my neighbour has a 7 month old female bunny, albino. i have her sister as we got them from the same litter. anyway, when i saw her rabbit i nearly screamed! she was in the tiniest hutch ever! she couldnt possibly lie down in it. i kept quiet then my neighbour said i cant hold her because she bites me. (i thought im not suprised being in there) so i opened the cage door to see if shed let me stroke her. well she growled at me and went to attack my arm.

anyway, to cut a long story short i told the girl that she is nasty because its unfair keeping her in a cage that small & shes unhappy, also its because you dont let her out. she is a big bunny and needs her excersice. in the end i asked if she would think of rehoming her, she said yes straight away so im finding her a new home! anyone interested?

i cant believe the difference, my bun is so sweet and wouldnt dream of going for me. just shows really doesnt it.


----------



## nose_twitch (Dec 19, 2005)

The rabbit couldn't even lay down?

This makes me so angry. 

I hope that you put it in a cage where it can lie down until you find a home for the poor thing.


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Dec 21, 2005)

Hi, Littleboo, 

Just wanted to say that we had a rather "bitey" Netherland dwarf doe that bit anyone who wanted to pet her.

To make a long story short, she went from being an outdoor bun in an ample cage ; to being an indoor bun ,again with a large enough cage--but she still bit!!

Every day someone--usuallyme-- would hold her,pet her and give her some hopping around time.

Now, she will sit very still and allow anyone to stroke her nose and between her ears. It'samazing what attention will do. I don't know if this approach will work with every bun, though.

Another thing I would do was ...as soon as she would try to bite or growl while being held , I'd flip her gently over on her tummy and cradle her like a baby in one arm while rubbing her back or tummy with my free hand. I'd walk around the house holding her like that.

Hope this helps 

Kadish Tolesa :bunnydance:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 21, 2005)

Have you tried rabbit rehome? You can post rabbits for rehoming on it:

http://www.rabbitrehome.org.uk/


----------



## Linz_1987 (Dec 22, 2005)

OMG that poor souls teeth on that website is so cruel! That is so awful!!!! The f****s should be shot! Im sorry but I get so mad at people who let them get like that! How did the poor bugger survive?!:X


----------

